# A real before and after!



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,

We've kept a photographic record of my wife's pregnancy with our second child and I took this two days before she went into hospital.


Two More Days To Go! by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr​
Fast forward three days and Jenson Geoffrey Scott was born. The 28/12/12 at 10.39am.

I've put one of the photographs here of a short time after he was born and the rest can be found on my Flickr page here.


Jenson Geoffrey Scott by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


Jenson on day two by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr​
With a happy Great Grand Mother! Another Scott in the family. 81 years between them.


Gran with Jenson. by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr​
And one last one. I like this as it was taken by me when I nursing him with using live view and trying to hold the camera and flash out from myself. I love the facial expression!


Jenson Scott - what is that light that keeps bouncing from the roof? by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr​
Thought that I would share some of the photographs of Jenson with you - unusual before and after!

Regards

Stevie


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

good pics mate and congratulations


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats to you both


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

RP Stevie said:


> ., on Flickr​


Looks like he's squinting to see if boobies are coming out? :lol:

Does [Center ] [/Center ] function just centre the image on the forum?

Edit - learn something new everyday!

Left​Centre​Right​


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations!! He's a cutie


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the comments folks, appreciate them. Thankfully after a very hard pregnancy Gi is keeping much better and Jenson is well.
Lol'd at Bero's comment! Think he is getting used to the bounced flash off the roof!

Stevie


----------

